# The Kimberley - Snakes



## Bench_Warmer01 (Aug 5, 2010)

All of these snakes have been found over the last week on our property..


----------



## Bench_Warmer01 (Aug 5, 2010)

From left to right..

Childrens Python, Pygmy Mulga, Olive Python, Greater Black Whip Snake, Black Headed Python..

Snake season is here!!!!!!!!


----------



## pythrulz (Aug 5, 2010)

interesting variety of wild snakes and where is your property


----------



## moloch05 (Aug 5, 2010)

Wow, great animals and pics. It looks like you have plenty around. Do you have more habitat shots of your property? 

Regards,
David


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Aug 5, 2010)

Nice Matt, you must be in Heaven up there!


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 5, 2010)

great Matt lucky bugger ...but obviously your not on the sunny coast anymore  where are you ?


----------



## Dallas (Aug 5, 2010)

You are so lucky!!!! The olive is so cute. Most I have ever had in my backyard is a RBBS. I need to move!!!


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 5, 2010)

That's awesome! I'd love having those as my locals!


----------



## reptiledude1 (Aug 7, 2010)

very nice kimbereley is a very nice place


----------



## Gusbus (Aug 7, 2010)

im going to do a trip up there one day mad country, i like to see it


----------



## krusty (Aug 10, 2010)

i wish i could find them in my back yard,thanks for the pics.


----------



## Jimi (Aug 10, 2010)

beautiful specimens.


----------

